# Wanted: Brass for Reloading.



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm looking for all calibers of brass for reloading. I have stuff I can trade or will buy. Please let me know what you have and your asking price. Thanks.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

PM sent..


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

Replied



oth47 said:


> PM sent..


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

What are you looking for?


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

do you need large pistol primers as well? I have two boxes of Winchester, one is missing one of the small boxes.


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd like to have them but to ship primers you have to pay a hazmat fee. 



hilarybennett said:


> do you need large pistol primers as well? I have two boxes of Winchester, one is missing one of the small boxes.


----------



## MinerJohn (Jul 2, 2007)

All calibers of brass and any reloading tools.




wannabechef said:


> What are you looking for?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

MinerJohn said:


> I'd like to have them but to ship primers you have to pay a hazmat fee.


Only if you declare what's in the box!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Would you be willing to pay a hazmat fee? My husband has a bunch of preprimed brass. He sold his old miltary rifles (Nagant, Mouser, Schmit Ruben type) and has brass and dies and stuff that he no longer has a use for. 

He keeps saying he'll get me a list to send to you to see if you are interested, but then he distracted and does not. He said he does not want to go to the bother of depriming the brass, though he could. 

I know he also has brass that is not primed - I'll have to get after him if you are still interested.


----------

